# Root-Server, Providerdomain, Sendmail



## Pollux (16. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich eine ganz einfach Frage:

Ich will mir mit ein paar Freunden einen Rootserver von Puretec teilen, die Domains bei Providerdomain registrieren und sie auf deren Nameservern eintragen lassen (habe selbst keinerlei Erfahrung mit bind). Kann ich dann auch e-Mail-Adressen auf meinem Server konfigurieren oder benötige ich dazu zwingend einen Nameserver?


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2003)

Bitte keinen Root Server administrieren wollen ohne Linux erfahrung.

Das geht in die Hose


----------



## Pollux (18. Juni 2003)

Ganz ohne Linux-Erfahrung bin ich auch nicht.
Ich habe nur bisher keine bind-Erfahrung, daher wollte ich auf einen/zwei externe Nameserver zurückgreifen.

Wie lautet denn die Antwort?


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2003)

> Ich will mir mit ein paar Freunden einen Rootserver von Puretec teilen, die Domains bei Providerdomain registrieren und sie auf deren Nameservern eintragen lassen (habe selbst keinerlei Erfahrung mit bind).



Jeder Provider bietet dir ein einfaches Webfrontend mit dem du deine nameserver einträge umändern kannst.




> Kann ich dann auch e-Mail-Adressen auf meinem Server konfigurieren oder benötige ich dazu zwingend einen Nameserver?


Du brauchst nicht zwingend einen Nameserver eintrag um Emal Adressen zu nutzen. 
Aber viele MTU (Mail Transport Units) leitend Mails erst weiter wenn der versender auch über einen Nameserver eintrag erreichbar ist. 
Sprich du kannst mails versenden, aber ob diese sein Ziel erreichen ist nicht klar. 
Ist das selbe wie wenn du von einem Lokalen *NIX System per sendmail versendest.

Zudem solltes du ja auch erreichbar sein.

Zu meinem 1. Kommenar, lies bitte hier noch, das erklärt es wohl etwas:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120068.html


----------



## Pollux (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *
> Zu meinem 1. Kommenar, lies bitte hier noch, das erklärt es wohl etwas:
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120068.html *



In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich etwas Linux-Erfahrung gesammelt, allerdings wirklich nur auf den Gebieten, die ich wirklich benötigt habe. bind fällt da leider nicht darunter. Debian habe ich bisher nur mal auf einem anderen Rechner installiert, da auf dem Puretc-Server allerdings ne SuSE-Distri aufgespielt ist und ich mit SuSE und RedHat ziemlich vertraut bin, würde ich mir das noch zutrauen.

Was würdest du mir denn zum tiefergehenden Verständnis in die Materie empfehlen?


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pollux _
> *In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich etwas Linux-Erfahrung gesammelt, allerdings wirklich nur auf den Gebieten, die ich wirklich benötigt habe. bind fällt da leider nicht darunter. Debian habe ich bisher nur mal auf einem anderen Rechner installiert, da auf dem Puretc-Server allerdings ne SuSE-Distri aufgespielt ist und ich mit SuSE und RedHat ziemlich vertraut bin, würde ich mir das noch zutrauen.
> 
> Was würdest du mir denn zum tiefergehenden Verständnis in die Materie empfehlen? *



Grundsätzlich ist ein Linux Server ein Linux Server. 
Die unterschiede sind minimal, die einzelne Software lässt sich auf jeder Distribution auf fast den selben weg konfigurieren.

Ich empfehle einfach zu prüfen ob ein eigener Server notwendig ist.


----------

